# How to remove .scr Virus from system



## bhanuk (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi All...

Iam Using Windows XP service Pack2...
My System Have Total 5 Partitions....In all Partitions have data...Suddenely Virus was attacked on my system...It convert all folders into .scr conversion...and folder symbol also change...It shows white screen instead of folder...when im double click on that white screen...nothing happened....it could not shows any subfolders....

When im going to properties of that partition it shows size of the disk..but folders are not there...I have very Importent data...please help me....

Thanks in Advance...


----------

